# How big did your boobs get?



## Laeyla

I was wondering how many sizes your boobs grow over the course of a pregnancy? I know it's different for all women, but I'm curious what your answers are. 
I started out with A's and I'm now getting pretty darn close to a DD and I'm only 23 weeks! Don't get me wrong, I love having bigger boobs :happydance: (and I hope they stick around) but ... they can stop growing now, lol! It's getting expensive buying new bras every month and I'm perfectly content with what they're at now! I've heard they tend to grow another size in your last month - should I be expecting this? I really hope I don't end up with a letter I never even thought possible...


----------



## muddles

In my first pregnancy I went from a 34C pre pregnancy to a 36D during pregnancy and a 38F when my milk came in! :shock: 

By the time I got pregnant again they were a 34C again and are now a 36D again, though thinking I may need checking as there seems to be a bit of overspill at the top of the cup :lol:


----------



## Kielee

I started out 38E and iv gone to a 40G, I dread to think how big they will be when they are full of milk. They will walk into the room before I do haha x


----------



## jenmc226

B to D, DDish


----------



## Buddysmum89

_My boobs haven't grown at all which is depressing!..I was expecting a nice rack from getting pregnant 

I started off at 34B, and ive now gone up to 38B ..So not much growth at all!_


----------



## wifey29

I've gone from a C to E. Bit scared of how much bigger they'll grow once my milk comes in!


----------



## Sommerfugl

Last time mine started off as 36C, went to 38D pretty quickly and were a 40DD by the end of the pregnancy, they didn't really get much bigger once my milk came in. I gained a lot of weight so I'm sure that had something to do with it. I was still breastfeeding once I'd lost all the weight and they were down to a 36D, I went back to a C cup shortly after fully weaning. 

This time around seems to be about the same, my back size seems bigger but I'm still a D cup.


----------



## Jen_mom24

lol well with my first i went from 36f to 36jj!! and i have gone up again already from 34f to 34gg!! i dread to think where i will end up if they keep going at this rate, im only 6 weeks!! argh!


----------



## cbhattarai

Expert says that it grows 26c to 40d.


----------



## seaweed eater

Jen_mom24 said:


> lol well with my first i went from 36f to 36jj!! and i have gone up again already from 34f to 34gg!! i dread to think where i will end up if they keep going at this rate, im only 6 weeks!! argh!

Argh, this is what I'm afraid of :lol: so far 28G to 28HH and counting. It's good news though that you got down to smaller than your prepregnancy size afterward...


----------



## Indigo77

36C to 38D...although I _think_ I might be bigger now.


----------



## susan_1981

I've gone from a 30DD to a massive 34H! I really hope they stop now - but everyone keeps telling me to wait until my milk comes in! I doubt I'll be able to stand up if they get any bigger! Have to say, I'm pleased to see there are some ladies out there who have bigger boobs than me. I was starting to think I may be a record holder for the world's biggest boobs!


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Lol anyone selling their cleavage..Could really use some over here, feel very inadequate  _


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I can't really comment because i'm only halfway but I just wanted to say that mine changed OVERNIGHT! How strange is that! Honestly small boobies one day and giant ones the next lol!


----------



## alaskagrown

I started out as a 34C...I'm still currently a 34C..................!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xjssc

Started off as A.
Now I'm a small B.
Haha xD


----------



## fidget

I as a 32 E before Lucas, went up to a 34 F in pregnancy and a 36 G when breastfeeding. Can't say my back width has gone down much but am an F again lol


----------



## Nits

HUGE!

That's my answer :haha:

Started off with a 34DD and, about a month and a half ago, I bought a 38DD. But it's feeling tight already, I know they are bigger. I am not buying another bra until after my baby is born, though.


----------



## spikey doodle

Mine started as 34C and I am now 34E. They feel insanely heavy, but I don't think they look that much bigger, just very firm & plump :D


----------



## Sunshine12

I was a 34c (sometimes 36c) and now Im a 38DD/38E but Ive not got milk in yet so would imagine they will be on the increase shortly again.


----------



## Lauralily

I only went up one cup :). (34/36E to 36F )

I dunno what will happen when I BF!


----------



## futuremama88

Laeyla said:


> I was wondering how many sizes your boobs grow over the course of a pregnancy? I know it's different for all women, but I'm curious what your answers are.
> I started out with A's and I'm now getting pretty darn close to a DD and I'm only 23 weeks! Don't get me wrong, I love having bigger boobs :happydance: (and I hope they stick around) but ... they can stop growing now, lol! It's getting expensive buying new bras every month and I'm perfectly content with what they're at now! I've heard they tend to grow another size in your last month - should I be expecting this? I really hope I don't end up with a letter I never even thought possible...

Wow yours grew a lot hahaha! I started out as 34C and now I'm 38DD, I'm right at the end of my pregnancy and think I may have to get resized again too!


----------



## lalila0007

I started at 42DDD and am currently at a 46 H (at least, but I refuse to go buy a new bra until my milk comes in). I scared of what the final size is going to be!


----------



## Lindsey123

I started off at 40DD and am now almost an F at 24 weeks :S OMG. 

If they get bigger, I'll have to buy two hammocks and some steel wire to bind em up ;)


----------



## Dalila

I started with a B and now I'm a DD :shock: of course I am having close pregnancies


----------



## leoniebabey

with my 1st they went from a C to a D


----------



## lyricsop03

I'm now a DD, went up from D. I don't want to grow anymore, I hope I stay this size. (I'm not expecting to, but I want to!)


----------



## Dahlia2007

34B-> 38C first pregnancy and with BFing
This time I think I'm still a B cup right now, but it's still early


----------



## cdj1

I started out 34B I am now a 38D and I guess when my milk comes in they are going to be at least an DD/E cup lol yay!


----------



## hellohefalump

I went from a 34B to a 34FF when I had my daughter. Same when I had my son, except I started off bigger that time.


----------



## bambeano

I started off as a 28DD by the middle of my 1st trimester I was a 30F but need to get some more bras now as they dont fit, hopefully they wont get much bigger now but if I am anything like my mum was then could be looking at J cups.


----------



## Working_Mummy

I started as 34c now a 34dd at 16 weeks


----------



## XJessicaX

My last pregnancy my breasts were 32B at the start, by the end of pregnancy they were a 34DD, and when my milk came in they went to a 34E!


----------



## Sarah5642

I went from a 32k to a 38L cup!


----------



## maidelyn

I was 38E before getting knocked up and am now too big for my FF at 13 bloody weeks! I'm going to need a wheelbarrow for the buggers at this rate!


----------



## pinklightbulb

Started off a 14A and ended up at 12D.


----------



## HorseCrazy91

gone from 36B to 42C - will be interesting to see how big they end up :/


----------



## rainbowskin

I'm 23 weeks and mine haven't grown at all yet. I am a 36c


----------



## fl00b

i've gone from a 34B to a 36C... i could have really done with the 38 but oh well :haha:


----------



## notmommyyet

I was a C and am now a D could probably be a DD. No milk yet so still time to grow


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oddly enough, my boobs haven't changed in size at all. I'm still wearing the same size bra I wore at 16. Even after/still nursing my son who is now 15 months old, and being pregnant again. Absolutely no change, atleast not enough to make me change bra size anyway. Though my aunt just the other day was like "You're getting some boobs" I was like uhh no they've been there this whole time. she didn't believe me though :dohh:


----------



## Caroline:-)

Mine never changed at any point during pregnancy or afterwards - thank G0d!!!! I'm a 36GG anyway


----------



## hawalkden

Pre babies I was a 34D. During first pregnancy I went to a 36E then an 36F whilst expressing. Then back went down to 34DD. Now pregnant again I'm borderline 34/36E again.


----------



## RoseRed92

Mine popped up from a B to a C within the first few months, and now I'm up to a D and only 26 weeks. Can't wait to see how much bigger they get.


----------



## kitabird

Last time I went from a 36A to a 40B which was mainly down to how much weight I gained :blush: This time so far they've definitely gotten bigger/heavier but still measuring 36A :shrug: It's unbelievably hard to buy maternity bras in small cup sizes, boo!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was 34E/34F pre pregnancy and I'm now a 38G. Dreading to think how big they are going to get when I'm breastfeeding! :dohh:


----------



## c1403

Ive gone from 36c to 38c and am 25 weeks. I was looking at nursing bras today but not sure what size to get...ive read that i should wait till 35ish weeks so will wait until then and get some.

I find maternity bras soooooo expensive too..

x


----------



## MeanKitty23

I don't even know what my boobs are doing. So far I've only gained about 15 pounds for the pregnancy and I'm already 32 weeks and some days. But my boobs decided to get bigger. I was a 37C (try finding a freakin bra...) before pregnancy. Then I found a 38E to fit fine in the beginning of the second trimester. Now I'm in a 36D. *eyes shift* And on top of that, I've been lactating since about 21 weeks. *throws hands up*


----------



## morri

Beofre I was 28 D . I don't know what I am now but they are definitely bigger. Still don't wear a bra yet and I won't buy any before they have reached their 'final' size.


----------



## themarshas

I was a 32B (barely a B) prepregnancy. I've been a 34C since about 16 weeks and I'm definetly at the point where I should give in and move up to a D but that just seems crazy! I'm pretty sure I'm going to fall over when my milk comes in...


----------



## morri

Well to tell it in different word: before preg I could fit two fingers inbetween my even circular shaped boobs, now I won't even get a small finger inbetween them . :haha:


----------



## nikkchikk

34D to 38D when milk came in. Now I am starting to wean and I am in a 36D.


----------



## Waiting4bb

Mine were HUGE!! I was literally laughing because they looked so ridiculous.


----------



## Wisp

Before i was pregnant i was a 38F, and now im 28weeks and 40G. So uncomfortable. and annoying being so big boobed, hard to find pretty bra's this big anyway, let alone pretty maternity bras in jumbo lol. x


----------



## Crayz

I stared out at 34B and am now 36B at 32 weeks.

Sad face! I'm just getting wider. In reality, I could probably go 36C, but I hate buying bras I'll only use for a short period of time. Thankfully I did buy some new bras in the beginning that are full coverage, so I don't have muffin-top cleavage!

Basically, I just went from push-up bras to no pads!


----------



## teal

Pre-pregnancy I was a 32D, at term I was a 36G and now I'm a 34DD or E.


----------



## SiobhainT

I was a 34DD pre-pregnancy and by the time I was 10 weeks I was a 38F!! :wacko:


----------



## LittlePeople

1st Preg: started at a C, was a DD when DD was born and E after BF, went down to D after stopping BF
2nd Preg: started at a D and at 20weeks I'm a E :flower:


----------



## xSin

Hmmmm I was wearing a 38B size before pregnancy and am still able to comfortably "wear" them without pinching or digging in but the position of my nipples within the cup has DEFINITELY moved 

I have been rocking the braless look the last little while because after going to see a professional maternity bra fitter and hearing about how bad underwires are blah blah blah I decided maybe part of why my boobs aren't growing as good as they "might" is because of my bras. LOL 

So... braless and hoping to grow some more!


----------



## Guppy051708

40B prepregnancy, 40B during pregnancy, 40B breastfeeding...i had ZERO change during/after pregnancy and no engorgement BOTH times i breastfed...however, i also have Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT aka hypoplastic breasts or breast hypoplasia)...how lucky most of you ladies are!


----------



## Peggylicious

wow... from an a to dd??? then i know what to expect...

i was a 34B and by the end of the first trimester i was a 36/38C ... i just started the second trimester and i hope it's not gonna go up to a DD ...i personally preferred my small B over the bigger ones and so does my hubby. :o


----------



## xSin

Guppy051708 said:


> 40B prepregnancy, 40B during pregnancy, 40B breastfeeding...i had ZERO change during/after pregnancy and no engorgement BOTH times i breastfed...however, i also have Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT aka hypoplastic breasts or breast hypoplasia)...how lucky most of you ladies are!

How did they diagnose this if you don't mind me asking? :)


----------



## Guppy051708

xSin said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 40B prepregnancy, 40B during pregnancy, 40B breastfeeding...i had ZERO change during/after pregnancy and no engorgement BOTH times i breastfed...however, i also have Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT aka hypoplastic breasts or breast hypoplasia)...how lucky most of you ladies are!
> 
> How did they diagnose this if you don't mind me asking? :)Click to expand...

thats a reallly long story lol. 
But it took a lot (mostly because most medical professionals dont know much about this condition, let alone even hearing of it :roll:) But pretty much, i had a few lactation consultants after i had DS1 and was breastfeeding. I did EVERYTHING under the sun (EVERYTHING! I know more about increasing supply than any normal mother should lol) and nothing worked. I met with LC 4-5x per week for 2 months straight. No changes. I also have many of the markers for it (you lack breast tissue, breast are very widly spaced-more than 1.5inches, mine are 3.5inches apart, nipples are large, breast look like tubes/sacs, large nipples for breast size, very lopsided breasts (beyond the typical breast asymmetry), never having breast changes during pregnancy, no engorgment after the birth, etc. The biggest thing is primary lactation failure (after rolling out hormonal reasons, or birth experience as primary, etc). I got diagnosed a few months after i had DS1. I made less than 4oz (per 24 hours) at my MAX with DS1. I still BFed him until he weaned. Supplemented around 25oz per day with formula. Now i am BFing DS2 as well. Had another LC [this time] and all of that (an IBCLC to be more precise) and did EVERYTHING humanly possible, and yet again i have a severe milk supply issue. This time im making about 40% of his needs(you grow a little breast tissue during pregnancy, and i also took things like progesterone and goats rue to build more breast tissue). I supplement around 13oz per day with donor milk-found a lot of healing in IGT having donor milk, my baby is still fully breastfed even though i dont make enough and never will [it's a cold reality] 
IGT sucks...the one thing that "everyone can do", the one thing that iim supposed to be able to do to have my children survive, i simply cannot do. :nope: its heartbreaking in every way possible. Not to mention the emotions that run with feeling insecure about the way i look and that sort of thing (this goes way beyond wanting bigger breast....they seriously look like man-boobs- no joke :lol:)...anyways...i wouldn't wish it on my biggest enemy :nope: And its really hard not to get jealous or upset when women complain about their breast sizes. It's even more frustrating when ppl try to give you advice (most IGT moms are more knowledgeable than the majority of LCs out there) or act like IGT doesn't exist....its rough....sorry to ramble on and on :blush: its just....well...a large part of life with BFing and all ATM.


----------



## Guppy051708

This is a very good blog, written by a dear friend, about IGT. 

https://diaryofalactationfailure.blogspot.com/2011/12/many-faces-well-not-faces-of-igt.html

to the OP, sorry to highjack! :blush:


----------



## atemaui

I remain to be 38B before and during my pregnancy


----------



## XJessicaX

14 weeks with my 2nd and they were looking a little sad and flat at the start of my pregnancy, but woah, they are magnificent now!! Wish they would stay like this!! Probably a good plump 34D already when I was a droopy 34B 14 weeks ago. Once milk comes in they will explode into an E cup again I am sure!!


----------



## popat

Last time went from 32G to 36J. They were my only 'symptom' in the first trimester apart from the bloat. This time they have barely got bigger so far, maybe because they still have shrunk down after stopping BFing 6 months ago.


----------



## BlondeShorty

I was a C34 to start with. ..then I lost a bunch of weight before pregnancy and was told I was a B36 but my C34 bras were still more comfortable so I'm going to say that I was still a C34..

About 3 months into my pregnancy I shot up to a D36. I bought a DD36, and shortly after baby was born, it was fitting almost perfectly. Now I'm an in between size. The D36 is a little small but the DD36 isn't quite big enough anymore. Kinda hoping I stay around a D36 as I'm quite liking the size :happydance:


----------



## BlondeShorty

Too soon to tell but mine have stayed the same size so far!!


----------



## wamommy

Luckily I kept all of my "transition" bras from my last 2 pregnancies! I went from 32D to 32DDD or 32E. I'm still squishing painfully into my 32D this time, but it's still early on. Soon I'll break out the big guns! (no pun intended:haha:)


----------



## Leliana

I started out as a 32F and I am currently in a 34GG - as I am only 18 weeks pregnant this worries me as what the hell will happen when my milk comes in? I have looked at so many places online and they only sell nursing bras up to a size DD or E. Where am I meant to buy nursing bras?? Anyone able to help? :)


----------



## lewood88

im a 38g and when i was having my daughter they didnt grow as such but when rock hard it was brilliant wen i took my bra off and they jus stayed put hahaha


----------



## bumpy1988

Ive gone from a 32 f to a 36g which is now getting too tight, and im 27 weeks pregnant.....they are buggin the life out of me!x


----------



## smeather7

Mine went from an A to B during and pregnancy and when my milk came in jumped to DD but after a month they went to a C. After losing the baby weight went back to a tiny A and now pregnant again are full Bs.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

lol, it's interesting to see all the changes different women go through. My pre-pregnancy size was 34DD and I'm now a 36E at 32 weeks pregnant. I really hope mine don't get any bigger. First of all I already bought my nursing bras and second of all I could not handle anything bigger than an E.


----------



## Zephram

I've gone from 34B to 36D already. Most of the growth happened in my first tri though. I wonder if they'll get bigger again anytime later in pregnancy?


----------



## SarahBear

I'm not sure of my exact size as I've never been properly sized and I use a style of bra that accommodates a range of sizes. That being said, I have measured myself and followed a chart thing that tells you what your band size is based on your measurement as well as what your cup size is based on the difference between your bust measurement and your band size. I believe I've gone from a 32 AA to a 32 B so far. Most of that happened in first trimester and I'm happy to see things level out. B is a good size and if things are supposed to go up another cup size when the milk comes in, then I don't want to be any bigger right now!


----------



## cantthinkof1

Before my first pregnancy I was a D cup, this is my 4th pregnancy and i'm now a F going onto a G cup. It's extremely hard finding bras that fit, unless i want to pay tons of money for ones i can get online that is.


----------



## xlilkax

I was a 32G I think before I was pregnant and then when my milk came in I was a 34HH. Was impossible to find nursing bras to fit. A year later and I'm a 34F


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

Pre pregnancy I was a 32C, I'm now a 34D at 32 weeks. Don't want them to grow much bigger :(


----------



## xSin

And I've gone from a 38B throughout all of my pregnancy to a 38D once nursing! 

The first few days post-partum (Mainly day 3 & 4) REALLY hurt as the milk started coming in after the colostrum... 

Lanolin is my BEST boobie friend now lol


----------



## Mummy2B21

I was lucky mine grew two sizes and are still a size bigger than before i was pregnant and i gave birth 14 months ago :)


----------



## Mum21boy1girl

My boobs didnt grow much in my other pregnancies, same with this one so far, but my nipples have always gotton huge lol


----------



## jd11

after each pregnancy my boobs have gotten bigger this time around i was 16D (38DD uk think) pre and at 22wks the bras are only just starting to get smaller i hope they don't get too much bigger


----------



## rockabillymom

I was a 36 C and now im around a 36D but when my milk came in with DD1 after I gave birth they got close to DD! THey were perky and looked like porn start boobies! It was amazing (if you count out all the leaking and chaffing that comes with them)


----------



## Bec27

I was a 34D then during pregnancy went up to 36DD then when breastfeeding 36E. I still feed twice a day but back down to 36DD now :)


----------



## sam79

Wisp said:


> Before i was pregnant i was a 38F, and now im 28weeks and 40G. So uncomfortable. and annoying being so big boobed, hard to find pretty bra's this big anyway, let alone pretty maternity bras in jumbo lol. x

Have you tried Bravissimo? I loved them when I was living in the UK, and they were the first place I was ever able to find pretty bras. They use to ship to you and allow returns free of charge within the UK. 

I'm normally a 30G and I'm only 13 weeks and have already gone to a 32I. I'm dreading where I'll be at the end as I already thought I was big before I got pregnant!


----------



## marchsammy

I started off as 34B & went up to 38E! Am now 36D and have a huge selection of bras in all the sizes in between.


----------



## loulou1979

During my first pregnancy mine went crazy! I started at a 34D, by the time my daughter was born I'd gone up to a 36G!!! I'm now a 34F and can already (5 weeks into this pregnancy!) feel them growing!! I dread to think what size they'll end up this time! Bravissimo is definitely my favourite shop for bras. They do not only have a knack for just looking at you and saying 'yes, you're a 34D' but they're always really helpful in the shops and their own range fits me perfectly! xx


----------



## smawfl

Was 34D.. now 36DD!


----------



## bookworm0901

Was 36C, now 38E! Girl that measured me told me to expect to be an F when he's born....but there is no way lol.


----------



## mjemma

I was a 30f and am now a 30ff at 7 weeks. I need some new bras but don't want to spend loads for them to just keep growing. I might go and look for some in the sale at Debenhams as I don't want to spend Bravissimo prices to wear them for a month and then need another one. Currently rocking the sports bra look!


----------



## lilyanne

I'm currently wearing a Royce Jasmine 34L:dohh:. I'm still nursing though so my boobs feel firmer but I don't expect them to get bigger. Before my first I was a 34DD. Here is a good site I have ordered from before that carries larger cup sizes in case you get stuck down the road. They have no hassle returns which is great. https://www.nursingbra-shop.co.uk/


----------



## nimbec

Ladies just a quick note i went into bravissismo for a fitting - they have some bras specially for pg women that last you a long time - i was amazed with the one i came out with and it should last me untill 3rd tri at least but is still very supportive now. Well worth a visit!! only cost £29.00 To give you an idea i'm normally a 32d and they have fitted a 36F and yes its super comfy and supportive but stretchy too!!


----------



## mjemma

Nimbec - can you remember what the bra was called? Is it a soft cup one?


----------



## nimbec

mjemma here is the link hun, the fittes it so it was roomy around the back ie on the tightest setting and there is about 5 options on the bra and also its stretchy at top so allows for growth and again fitted at least 1 if not 2 cup sizes bigger than i normallytake to allow room! It's SOOOOOO comfy!


----------



## nimbec

ooops link lol

https://www.bravissimo.com/products...-bra/candypink/pnm1cp/?show=16&sort=1&level=1


----------



## mjemma

nimbec said:


> mjemma here is the link hun, the fittes it so it was roomy around the back ie on the tightest setting and there is about 5 options on the bra and also its stretchy at top so allows for growth and again fitted at least 1 if not 2 cup sizes bigger than i normallytake to allow room! It's SOOOOOO comfy!

Thanks! I saw those ones in the store and will eventually get one I think. For now, I managed to pick up a couple of underwired ones in the debenhams sale for £9 and £8 so should keep me going for a little while hopefully.


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I was a 32C pre pregnancy and in the first few months quickly went up to a 32D. Now the 32D bra's are getting a bit tight and I bought a 34DD nursing bra which fits with a little bit of room but it isn't baggy.


----------



## devon_91x

I was a 38E and now i'm wearing a 42F, which is starting to feel small aswell but i'm going to wait until after i give birth and get measured again. It's annoying for me now to buy bras as a bust size 42 is normally considered "plus size" but im only a 12-14! I don't know why my bust size is so big lol!


----------



## x Helen x

I started as a 32DD, I'm now up to a 34F but seem to be getting bigger and bigger by the day lol!!


----------



## lola_90

Mine have stayed the same :cry: I want them to get bigger!


----------



## uadreamybabe

Mine went from 36C to 38D but also comfortable at 38C some bras so I guess they didn't really grow. In the first trimester they were really swollen but the last 4 months they have pretty normal. I sometimes this they too small to breastfeed. I'm also 5'9 so 38C doesn't look as big on me as on someone who is 5'2.....I secretly hope they get to DD and stay that way =)


----------



## mazzie1984

My first baby went from a 34F to a 34I and they did not shrink:(, now I am pregnant again and already gone up a cup, oh my if they get to big I will need specially made ones bras ahhh


----------



## CoffeePuffin

I was a 32C pre pregnancy and within two months went up to a 32D. I'm a bit bigger than that now but haven't been measured lately but I have a 34D bra that fits and a 34DD nursing bra that fits with just a little bit of room.


----------



## Bookity

My first I started as 36C, went to 36D. 38DD when milk came in. Was back to 36D when this pregnancy started and am now at 38E/DDD. I dread what will happen later pregnancy/when my milk comes in. I don't plan on being pregnant again for 2-3 years, so I'm hoping I have a chance of getting my C's back. LOL.


----------



## bitethebullet

Mine haven't changed a great deal- gone from 32g to 34gg, 2 cup sizes in effect.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I don't have breast changes at all during pregnancy... And unfortunately I don't produce milk on my own after my babies are born. Luckily with my second and the help of an awesome Nurse Practitioner we were able to up my dose of domperidone and I was able to exclusively breastfeed my second, which is something I wasn't able to do with my first. =) 

But yeah, I mention this because there are links to breast changes in pregnancy and breastfeeding. Haha.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

My milk has come in and now I'm a 36F from my prepragnancy 34DD. I hope I get my original DD's back after bf is done :/


----------



## Bookity

Shadowy Lady said:


> My milk has come in and now I'm a 36F from my prepragnancy 34DD. I hope I get my original DD's back after bf is done :/

For the couple days that my breasts were engorged they got pretty big, but actually after that regulated my boobs went back to their pregnancy size, so hopefully you won't have to wait long.


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Bookity said:


> Shadowy Lady said:
> 
> 
> My milk has come in and now I'm a 36F from my prepragnancy 34DD. I hope I get my original DD's back after bf is done :/
> 
> For the couple days that my breasts were engorged they got pretty big, but actually after that regulated my boobs went back to their pregnancy size, so hopefully you won't have to wait long.Click to expand...

Thank you...I really hope so. I already thought the DD's were big the F's really too much:wacko:


----------



## MissDimity

Prepregnancy 34C . Now at 39weeks 34DD


----------



## Lulu1982

Mine never changed throughout pregnancy or breast feeding! Rubbish!


----------



## Vicyi

C - E with 1st pregnancy
DD - F with 2nd pregnancy
DD - ?!? with this one, no bigger than F i hope! lol


----------



## SweetAngel84

I feel like I've grown a cup size...
I was a 36G before becoming pregnant... but haven't gotten measured or bought new bras yet in fear that they're still going to continue to grow. I'm only about 8wks so have a ways to go... 
Oh dear Lord, I pray they don't get bigger lol:dohh:


----------



## MileyMamma

34b pre pregnancy, 34d now at 17 weeks!


----------



## xmaddeyesx

I was a 34C and am now 16weeks and still the same. I think I'm just a bigger C now, cuz all my padded bras are uncomfortable. Haha. They definitely do seem bigger though, I think they did a lot more growing with my failed pregnancy than this one though. I guess we'll see if they grow more, haven't had much pain/sensitivity in my boobs up until recently. My previous pregnancy my boobs were sore from implantation until I m/c'd.


----------



## mamahannah91

I was 34B per pregnancy and now (27 weeks) I am a 36D.


----------



## Beckzter

I was a 34E pre pregnancy and I'm now a comfortable 36G at almost 17 weeks. I am praying that they don't get any bigger as I don't know where I can buy bras from in the UK that are bigger than a G cup. :nope:


----------



## SweetAngel84

Beckzter said:


> I was a 34E pre pregnancy and I'm now a comfortable 36G at almost 17 weeks. I am praying that they don't get any bigger as I don't know where I can buy bras from in the UK that are bigger than a G cup. :nope:

 I feel your pain! Plus bras are so expensive too


----------



## mjemma

Beckzter said:


> I was a 34E pre pregnancy and I'm now a comfortable 36G at almost 17 weeks. I am praying that they don't get any bigger as I don't know where I can buy bras from in the UK that are bigger than a G cup. :nope:

Go to Bravissimo! Great selection of bras up to J cup. You can order online if there's not one near you.

I just got measured today and have gone up 2 sizes to a 30G, . I'm hoping they stay the same for a while now, can't afford to keep buying bras!


----------



## littlesteph

mine havan't grown at all i started as a 32B and i'm still a 32B i'm really hoping they grow. all i hear friends go on about is how big their boobs got. :(


----------



## Faith1025

Started at 32B and still 32B at nearly 36 weeks.


----------



## icklemonster

Started a 34C, now at 24 weeks am a 36E. They are mahoooosive! Dread to think what they'll be by the end of pregnancy when my milk comes in xxx


----------



## horseybird

before pregnancy 32 F
3 months pregnant 34FF
6 months pregnant 32 GG

err can anyone lend me a wheelbarrow for me to put my boobs in when I get to 8-9 months!!


----------



## bitethebullet

Mine increased from a 32g to a 34h at the end of first trimester and havent changed since. It sounds like it's all very individual!


----------



## TeirrahBea

mine were a 34C now im a 34D, but i think i should be wearing DD. Im 27 weeks now.
I hope they dont grow too much when my milk comes in, dont want to deflated boob look :(


----------



## happymummax

32c to a 32d xx


----------



## dan-o

Last pregnancy- started 38e up to 40g by about 20w. Following delivery, milk came in and went completely off the size chart for a short time then settled into a wonderful 38g elomi nursing bra until my son gave up bfing.

This time: I weigh less now, so started 36ff now down to a 36f :shrug: who knows what size I'll be next lol!


----------



## Skyy82

I was a 36B now i'm a 36DD but I think that i'll end up in an E before moving to the breastfeeding bras as they are feeling tight already


----------



## Bec2

With my first pregnancy 7 years ago when i was 25, i went from a 32C, to a 34F then to a 34G/34GG once DD was born! I breastfed for about 4 months and actually my boobs kept a bit of their fullness after i stopped and have looked better than before I got pregnant these past 7 years! I'm newly pregnant again now (10 weeks maybe) and I know they're gonna be HUGE! Last time people who didn't know i was pregnant (i had a second job in a pub til i was 5 months) kept asking me if i had had a boob job! No mistaking this time round though - my bump definitely has started growing before my boobs!


----------

